# prices



## stevesmowing (Jul 14, 2004)

I am thinking about getting into snow plowing and was curious what the average rate is for a driveway 20' by 90' would be.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

*welcome*

I see you joined last year, well you know you've asked one of main questions to avoid. Plow prices are extremely variable and the last thing you want to do is lose a hard earned account to a lower quote. With that said, you should be looking to get about $35. But that doesn't take into account gas price increases (Cost me a $100 to fill my truck up today) and plow insurance. Unfortunately there are some guys around here that really low-ball, so your potential customer will say "I've got a quote for $125 unlimited." Your reply should be "Thanks for your time, good luck with that contractor, and keep my card for when you need to be plowed out because this guy never shows, and oh by the way, the rate for an emergency plow out is $60."

By the way Quality Lawn Care I believe is looking for subs in Webster if you are interested.


----------

